# CD player buttons in Finnish



## akana

Could anyone help me out with translations for the standard buttons on CD players, VCRs, DVD players and cassette players? How would you say:

Press play?
Press pause?
Press rewind?
Press fast forward?
Press stop?
Press eject?

Or maybe just the simple verb forms without "press," whichever sounds more natural.

Paljon kiitoksia!


----------



## Hakro

In fact these are hardly ever translated into Finnish because the text in the player is always English, but they could be translated like this:

Press play? _Paina soitto_
Press pause?_ Paina tauko_
Press rewind? _Paina (takaisin)kelaus_
Press fast forward? _Paina pikakelaus eteenpäin_
Press stop? _Paina seis / pysäytys_
Press eject? _Paina poisto_

If you want to use correct language you should say _Paina soittopainiketta, paina taukopainiketta_ etc. but in those Owner's handbooks that I've seen correct language is seldom used.


----------



## akana

Kiitos, Hakro!

So just curious, would it be common to use english when saying saying something like, "Could you put it on pause? I'm gonna grab some popcorn." Or are the Finnish versions in common usage?

Another question that occurred me while reading your response. I noticed that you use the accusative for the initial expressions:
_Paina seis._

But the partitive for:
_Paina seispainiketta._

How doed this work? I've often wondered how to use indeclinables like seis when you need a partitive ending:
_Punainen liikennevalo tarkoittaa seis(-tä?).
_


----------



## Hakro

> "Could you put it on pause? I'm gonna grab some popcorn."


Colloquially for example:
_- Laita soitin taukoon / tauolle, otan vähän popcornia.
- Paina taukonappia / pause-nappia, haen popcornia._

_Seis _is an indeclinable particle, as you said. That's why, for partitive, you have to combine it with a declinable noun like _seis-painiketta_ (preferably with a hyphen) or to choose another word like _Punainen liikennevalo tarkoittaa pysäyttämistä_.


----------



## sakvaka

This is how I prefer it to be in everyday language:

_Paina playtä.
Paina pausea. / Laita/pistä se pauselle.
Kelaa eteenpäin.
(pikakelaa eteenpäin ??)
Paina stoppia / pysäytä se.
Paina ejectiä / ota kasetti/CD pois._

_Pistätkö sen pauselle? Minä haen keittiöstä vähän popcornia._
Also: _Pysäytätkö sen hetkeksi?_

_Punainen valo tarkoittaa, että täytyy (writing)/pitää (speech) pysähtyä._


----------

